# Plattfische vor Puttgarden



## Dieter1944 (7. Juli 2007)

Hallo Freunde, vom 9. Juni bis 30. Juni diesen Jahres war ich mit Familie auf Fehmarn. Wir waren mal wieder auf dem Campingplatz „Wulfener Hals“ am westlichen Ausgang des Burger Binnensees. Mein Sohn hatte mit seiner Familie dort parallel einen Wohnwagen gemietet und wir waren mit unserem Wohnwagen dort. Das erste Mal hatten wir unser neues Schlauchboot dabei, ein Lodestar 4,20 rescue mit einem 30 PS Außenborder. 
  Nach 2 Wochen hat mein Sohn das Boot „glücklicherweise“ wieder mit zurückgenommen, sonst wäre es wohl bei dem Orkan in der 26. Kalenderwoche weggeflogen.

  So, nun zum Thema. Mein Sohn und ich waren abends ein par Mal los um den Dorschen nachzustellen. Wir waren an der Tonne Staber Huk-O und auch vor Klausdorf, Katharinenhof und Meeschendorf. Nur, und das ändert sich demnächst schlagartig, ohne Fischfinder weiß mal nie, wie tief es ist. Andere GPS-Punkte im Angelführer FEHMARN der Rapsbande waren auch nicht sehr erfolgreich. 

  Dann kam die ultimative Idee. Würmer kaufen, einslippen und die 26 Kilometer rumfahren nach Puttgarden.

  Nach etwa 27 Kilometer waren wir da. Herrliche Abendstimmung. Erst haben wir es in Höhe der öffentlichen Kleinbootslipanlage vor dem dortigen Campingplatz versucht. Obwohl das Wetter, d.h. der Wind, für das Plattfischangeln optimal war, nämlich kaum Wind und nur leichtes Treiben über den Grund, biss nichts.
  Dann fuhren wir raus zur grünen Tonne vor dem Fährhafen und siehe da, innerhalb von etwa 2 ½ Stunden hatten wir  sechs schöne und eine etwas kleine Scholle am Haken und damit auch im Boot.
  Sehr angenehm fiel mir folgendes auf: Parallel zu uns angelten auch – wie sich dann herausstellte – ein Elternpaar mit ihrem erw. Sohn. Nach geraumer Zeit kamen sie zu uns und fragten, ob wir noch Interesse an ihren restlichen Würmern hätten. Sie würden sie uns gern schenken. Wir hatten noch welche und wollten auch zurück, bedankten uns also und fragten, wo sie denn her . Sie kamen von Campingplatz Puttgarden. 
  Sollten sie das hier lesen, vielen Dank noch mal! Fand ich ganz prima!!

  Für uns ging es anschließend auch wieder die 45 Minuten zurück. 

  Am nächsten Tag wurden dann die wenigen gefrorenen Dorschfilets der vergangenen Tage  und die frischen Plattfische gegrillt und gebraten und im Familien- und Nachbarkreis gemeinsam verspeist. 

  Ein Hochgenuss (wem erzähle ich das hier J  )

  Die Stelle, westlich und vor der Westmole von Puttgarden und außerhalb der grünen Tonne vor dem Fährhafen brachte uns eigentlich über die Jahre immer einige Plattfische. 

  Nun noch ein paar Bilderchen und dann einen schönen Gruß von

  Dieter

Ach so, und für die Familienväter auf Fehmarn: http://reisen.ciao.de/MS_Seepferdchen_Fehmarn__Test_3243081. Macht echt Spaß.



http://img134.*ih.us/img134/7397/68844660pn5.jpg
Shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-07
Abfahrt in Hamburg

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/848/84886990ab6.jpg
Shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-07
Das neue Boot.

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/3627/32612305uj4.jpg
Shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-07
Abends noch mal los zum Angeln. Unbeschreiblich schön.

http://img516.*ih.us/img516/6154/22782923lj2.jpg
Shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-07
Der eine und andere Dorsch verließ das Wasser.

http://img172.*ih.us/img172/4748/60342242um3.jpg
Shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-07
Papa ruht vorn und Sohnimann muss fahren!

http://img174.*ih.us/img174/7903/85378612of0.jpg
Shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-07
In Opis Boot herumhüpfen. Das macht Spaß und kein Papa meckert .


http://img249.*ih.us/img249/9785/18468582ci1.jpg
Shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-07
Es kam die ein.............................................

http://img507.*ih.us/img507/3078/90899503nw6.jpg
Shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-07
...................andere Scholle

http://img187.*ih.us/img187/4272/66280840lj6.jpg
Shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-07
Auf Wiedersehen Puttgarden.

http://img507.*ih.us/img507/5452/10su5.jpg
Shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-07
Fertig für die Pfanne!

http://img134.*ih.us/img134/7836/11ak1.jpg
Shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-07
Ich liebe diesen Anblick und natürlich den Geschmack!

http://img79.*ih.us/img79/7274/12yw6.jpg
Shot with Canon DIGITAL IXUS 400 at 2007-07-07
Gemeinsames Essen


----------



## Forellenhunter (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Da bekomme ich doch gleich wieder Lust auf Urlaub auf der Sonneninsel....
Aber 900km
Tolle Bilder. Wieviel PS hat das Schlauchi? 45min von AT Burg bis Puttgarden. Nicht schlecht.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Blinker Mann (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Petri Heil weiter so!!!#6
Schöner Bericht u. schöne Bilder.

Macht lust auf Urlaub:l

Gurß B.M.


----------



## hornijäger (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Hi
Ein großes PETRI-HEIL
Toller Bericht Tolle Bilder

Gruß
Hornijäger


----------



## BennyO (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Schöäner Bericht und schöne Bilder
Das macht lust auf mehr



Gruß Benny


----------



## aal-matti (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

#hMoin, Moin #h

Bei solchen tollen Bilder und super Bericht, müßt ihr einen super schönen Urlaub gehabt haben. Ich fahre mit meiner Familie Anfang August nach Meeschendorf auf den Campingplatz. Gleich nach dem Aufbauen werden wir unser Boot auch zu Wasser lassen. 
Vielleicht sind ja noch anderen zur gleichen Zeit auf Fehmarn, zwecks treffen. 

Gruß 
aal-matti
aus
Hamburg - Langenhorn
#::a:s:a:s:a#:​


----------



## Wulli (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Schöner Bericht! Petri Heil.

Wird Zeit dass der schei* Wind endlich nachlässt, dann geht es auch für uns wieder nach Fehmarn zum Platte-Angeln...


Wulli


----------



## Christian0815 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Toller Bericht!
Super Bilder!!
Lecker Fisch!!!!
Noch eine Woche,dann gehts nach Fehmarn!!!

Grüße Christian


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

toller bericht und shcöne bilder!

ich weiß, wer dir die würmer geschenkt hat, die habens mir erzählt, das waren mein bester kumpel, seine mum und sein opa  bin auch da auf dem campingplatz. schollen beißen bei uns in letzter zeit wirklich sehr wenig, die letzten jahre musste man nach 2 1/2 stunden schollenangeln bei uns schon anfangen mit dem überlegen, wo denn der ganze fisch hinsoll. auf höhe der slipanlage seid ihr punktfalsch gelegen. bessere stellen sind die grüne tonne, wo ihr auch gewesen seid und am ende der alten mole, genauer gesagt dort auf höhe des ankerverbotsschildes (natürlich nicht mitten auf dieser linie sondern etwas versetzt) und auf höhe des molenkopfes der fährhafenmole. da sind um und an die 5 bis 6 meter und wir haben dort schon richtige sternstunden gehabt (da hab ich sogar schon schollen mit nem jig gepilkt, bringt an ner dünnen mefo rute tierisch spaß)

nächste woche gehts für mich auch wieder nach fehmarn, bleib dort dann 6 wochen

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Dieter1944 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Da bekomme ich doch gleich wieder Lust auf Urlaub auf der Sonneninsel....
> Aber 900km
> Tolle Bilder. Wieviel PS hat das Schlauchi? 45min von AT Burg bis Puttgarden. Nicht schlecht.
> Grüße
> FH



Hallo Sören,

30 PS - steht aber auch im Bericht#h

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> toller bericht und shcöne bilder!
> 
> ich weiß, wer dir die würmer geschenkt hat, die habens mir erzählt, das waren mein bester kumpel, seine mum und sein opa  bin auch da auf dem campingplatz. schollen beißen bei uns in letzter zeit wirklich sehr wenig, die letzten jahre musste man nach 2 1/2 stunden schollenangeln bei uns schon anfangen mit dem überlegen, wo denn der ganze fisch hinsoll. auf höhe der slipanlage seid ihr punktfalsch gelegen. bessere stellen sind die grüne tonne, wo ihr auch gewesen seid und am ende der alten mole, genauer gesagt dort auf höhe des ankerverbotsschildes (natürlich nicht mitten auf dieser linie sondern etwas versetzt) und auf höhe des molenkopfes der fährhafenmole. da sind um und an die 5 bis 6 meter und wir haben dort schon richtige sternstunden gehabt (da hab ich sogar schon schollen mit nem jig gepilkt, bringt an ner dünnen mefo rute tierisch spaß)
> 
> ...



Hallo Marcel,

Dann grüße die Drei schön von mir. Fand ich toll!

Viel Spaß die sechs Wochen auf Fehmarn. Wir hatten uns den Campingplatz auch mal angeschaut. Gefiel uns nicht so sehr. Aber das ist ja alles Geschmacksache.

Gruß  Dieter


----------



## Karsten01 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Toller Bericht u. Fotos Dieter#6
Das hat mich ja schon wieder ganz heiß gemacht.
Ich muß die nächste Zeit auch mal wieder mit meinem Schlauchie los.
Hier mal eine Frage:Wie kommt man auf Höhe Puttgarden gut ans Wasser?Ich hab mal was von einer freien Slippe gehört,weiß aber nicht wo die ist.
#h


----------



## Forellenhunter (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Hallo Sören,
> 
> 30 PS - steht aber auch im Bericht#h
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Sorry, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Von der PS-Klasse träum ich auch noch...:l
Grüße


----------



## tobiiger (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

@ Dieter1944
Na,das ja mal ein ausführlich bebilderter Bericht.Hut ab,für die investierte Zeit und danke für den klasse Bericht.

@ Karsten01
Die Slipanlage ist ganz einfach zu finden:
Immer Richtung Fähre fahren,dann beim Hotel am Fährhafen links abbiegen.Dann die nä rechts ab,Richtung Campingplatz.Immer der Beschilderung zum Camper folgen.Beim Camper dann immer geradeaus auf den deich rauf und dann geht es nur noch nach links und in ca 100 Metern ist dann die Slipe.Allerdings kann es sein,dass sie nach heftigen Sturm etwas mit Steinen belagert ist.Hatten das Problem letztes Jahr im Oktober.Aber ich glaube in der Campingsaison wird dort regelmäßig gräumt.
Alternativ gibt es ne super Slipanlage auf dem Camper in Klausdorf,kostet allerdings 4 Euro pro Benutzung und vor 7.00 Uhr ist die Schranke nicht zu benutzen.Lohnt also nur wenn es wieder später hell wird.Dafür ist dort ein Stek zum einsteigen.Bei der Slipanlage in Puttgarden auf jedenfall Wathose dabei haben.Außerdem sollte man das Boot noch etwas ins tiefere schieben,da sich einige steine vorne an befinden.

mfg Tobi


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Hallo Karsten01

Hier ein Luftbild der öffentlichen Slipanlage unmittelbar vor dem Campingplatz "Puttgarden".
Öffentlich - betoniert, ziemlich steil und nur für kleinere bis mittlere Boote.

Das Bild stammt ursprünglich vom Mitglied Broesel aus Trittau!

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/6051/img1730640xre8.jpg


In der Bildmitte die Slippe.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Karsten01 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Schönen Dank Euch Beiden.Ich werds jetzt auch  leichtest finden.Mit dem Boot haut das auch hin(ist ein 3,60 Metzeler Schlauchi).Kleine Frage noch:Kann man mit dem Auto an der Slippe direkt parken o.muß man dort auf dem kleinen Parkplatz?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Dieter1944 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*



Karsten01 schrieb:


> Schönen Dank Euch Beiden.Ich werds jetzt auch  leichtest finden.Mit dem Boot haut das auch hin(ist ein 3,60 Metzeler Schlauchi).Kleine Frage noch:Kann man mit dem Auto an der Slippe direkt parken o.muß man dort auf dem kleinen Parkplatz?
> 
> Gruß Karsten




-auf den kleinen Parkplatz und die Grünfläche gegenüber. -

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Karsten01 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Alles klar Dieter.
Und scönen Dank nochmal|wavey:


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Im Süden kann ich die Slippe in Yachthafen in Burgstaaken nur empfehlen. Kostet zwar am Tag 8€, aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass bei mehrmaliger Benutzung die Sache etwas billiger wird. Und die Slippe ist allererste Sahne. Hatte den Tipp von Nordlicht erhalten, Danke nochmal an dieser Stelle.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Dieter1944 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Im Süden kann ich die Slippe in Yachthafen in Burgstaaken nur empfehlen. Kostet zwar am Tag 8€, aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass bei mehrmaliger Benutzung die Sache etwas billiger wird. Und die Slippe ist allererste Sahne. Hatte den Tipp von Nordlicht erhalten, Danke nochmal an dieser Stelle.
> Grüße
> FH



Richtig, so sieht es dort aus:

http://img249.*ih.us/img249/9461/kopievon1000001uo3.jpg


http://img509.*ih.us/img509/1113/kopievon1000002fa9.jpg


Also auch für größere Boote. Betonslippe und Stege beidseitig. Da brauchst du auch keine Wathose. Das Hafenmeisterbüro ist ein ganzes Stück weiter weg vorn in den Häusern bei der Wasser - Tankstelle. Am besten vorher hinfahren oder gleich nach dem Losfahren erstmal bei der Tanke festmachen und löhnen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Genau, die meinte ich. Übrigens: NETTES BOOT:k
Grüße


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

joa, so ein boot ist schön

an alle die in puttgarden slippen wollen: FAHRT NICHT GERADE RAUS SONST SEID IHR EURE SCHRAUBE LOS!!!

ich wusste schon immer dass es da flach ist, war letzten sommer aber mal mit freund udn schnorchel unterwegs und hab mir alles im umkreis von 100 meter an grund angesehen. da liegen riesen findlinge bis tw knapp unter die wasseroberfläche je nach gezeiten (20 cm tidenhub :-D). wer da drüber donnert hat nurnoch einzelteile auf der welle, das hat schonmal jemand gebracht.
hab schonmal geschrieben: immer seitlich um den weißen kanister rumfahren, motor in flachwasserstellung wenn es geht, da ist eine tiefere rinne

nun zm zustand des slips:

die slipanlage wurde 1978 in einer nacht und nebelaktion von den campern und dem damaligen besitzer des campingplatzes erbaut. ist nur nicht wieder abgerissen worden, weil die feuerwehr das übernommen hat für übungen. der beton ist an ein paar stellen ausgewaschen und stahldrähte schauen raus. dank kyrill sind die steine ein wenig weggespült worden, aber da schon wieder steine drauf waren und wir die wieder weggeschaufelt haben sind wieder berge an den seiten. aufpassen mit den autos, kann böse werden wenn steine fliegen, alles schon gesehen. auch auf den platten unter wasser(achtung, verdammt glatt) liegen steine, ist aber weniger schlimm, die wurden auch weggeräumt als ablandiger wind stärke 12 das wasser 50 meter von land weggedrückt hat (dank an meine freunde an dieser stelle). mittlerweile sieht es aber auch wieder aus wie sau, auch wegen kraut. stinkt echt widerlich. 
wenn ich jetzt ab freitag für 6 wochen wieder auf dem campingplatz bin (bin dort eh jedes wochenende, wegen dauerstellplatz) werd ich erstmal wieder schaufeln gehn. die alten säcke auf dem platz sind zu faul dafür und ich will mitm boot raus!

nochmal zur glaubwürdigkeit: ich bin zwar erst 15, aber schon seit 13 jahren auf dem campingplatz und seit 10 jahren angler. das letzte mal war ich letztes wochenende auf fehmarn und weiß also wie es aussieht. mit fisch ist bei uns übrigens tote hose immoment, außer ihr wollt zum wrack 12 km weit weg von land, da fangt ihr, aber das lässt sich mit dem pilkerverlust (irgendso ein dänischer fischer ist da mal mit dem netz rüber, hängen geblieben und wär gesunken, wenn ers netz nicht gekappt hätte)nicht rechnen und benzinkosten kjommen auch noch dazu

ende des vortrages *gg*

gruß Marcel


----------



## Karsten01 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Marcel,
was meinst Du,wieviel Meter weit raus,um den Motor gefahrenlos anwerfen zu können(ohne Flachwasserstellung)?
#h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

also wenn du ruderst, dann würd ich trotzdem immer die rinne nehmen, auch der bootsrumpf kann aufsetzen, ich weiß ja nicht wie tief dein boot liegt.sonst wenn du dein boot zu fuß ziehst würde ich erst grade an den rand der steinbank und da dann an der rinne lang so wie es deine wathose zulässt, wenn du an der weißen boje vorbei bist, dem boot ordentlich schwung weg von den steinen geben und rein mit dir. 
da kannste dann schon runterklappen, aber dann nur schleichfahrt.
ab 25, besser 30 meter vom ufer kannst du dann stoff geben, wenn du ein echolot hast kannst du es so erkennen: ists einmal 2 meter tief wirds auch nicht mehr flacher als 2 meter, und 2 meter reicht fürs "fliegen" bei vollem hochwasser (wenn der große stein links neben dem slip komplett von wasser umgeben ist, kannst du auch direkt mit motor unten fahren, aber wie gesagt nur mit schleichfahrt durch die rinne auf der landseite an dem kanister vorbei und dann halbschräg raus.

es mag vielleicht auch früher gehen, aber ich gehe lieber auf nummer sicher. will ja keinen schnellkurs anbieten, bei dem man aus einer 3 flügel schraube eine 2 flügel macht 8und das ist wirklich schonmal passiert, sah gut aus)


----------



## Karsten01 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Danke für Deine ausführliche Beschreibung Marcel#6Also ich werd mich dran halten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

was ich noch vergessen hab... auf dem slip ist unten wo es ins wasser geht eine kleine bodenwelle. ihr solltet mit dem auto, besonders wenn ihr hinterradantrieb habt, nur mit den hinterreifen bis auf diese bodenwelle fahren, auch bei hochwasser, wenn die reifen dann im wasser stehen #6


----------



## Nordlicht (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Also ich bin in den letzten 4 Wochen nicht in Puttgarden an der "Slippe " gewesen aber bei meinem letzten Besuch war sie Schrott vom Sturm ( mehr als vorher eh schon) !!


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

genau das hab ich auch festgestellt.
Nicht nur die Slippe auch der Weg am Zaun war völlig weggespült.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> genau das hab ich auch festgestellt.
> Nicht nur die Slippe auch der Weg am Zaun war völlig weggespült.


 

das ist der rückstand von kyrill, da kam das wasser nämlich bis an den zaun. wenn du den deich mal bis zum strand weitergehst, dann siehst du an vielen stellen solche sachen. das wasser hat sogar ganze findlinge verrückt


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Moin Marcel,

gib doch mal ´nen aktuellen Lagebericht der Slippe ab wenn du wieder
vor Ort warst #h

Das würde mir viele Kilometer sparen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Moin Marcel,
> 
> gib doch mal ´nen aktuellen Lagebericht der Slippe ab wenn du wieder
> vor Ort warst #h
> ...




Moin Tim,
ich schau da heute mal vorbei.
heute Abend bis morgen früh hast einen Lagebericht #h


CU
Steffen


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

"Sondierungsfahrt erledigt  #h


einige Trailer standen am Campingplatz, unter anderem ein Traktor als Zugfahrzeug... die Spuren an der Slippe rühren wohl von diesem...


Der Weg zur Slippe ist aber einwandfrei zu befahren.


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Dank dir Steffen #h

So wie es aussieht ist ja alles wieder wie früher.
Man brauch zwar einen Klappspaten im Auto aber das war ja immer so:q

Cool. Ich werd mal wieder dort angreifen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Kein Thema Tim, gern geschehen #h


----------



## Schütti (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Hallo Dieter,

schöner Bericht und schöne Foto´s. Schade, dass es nicht mit den Dorschen hingehauen hat. Habe ein paar Wochen vorher recht gut vor Meeschendorf und Katharinenhof gefangen aber das hast du ja schon gelesen |rolleyes#6.

Das nächste mal fährst du nach Knüllen, da geht eigentlich immer was. GPS-Daten im Angelführer der Rapsbande.


@Forellenhunter

So men Jung , solche Butt´s möchte ich in ein paar Wochen auf Langeland sehen und natürlich auch ein paar Dorsche |rolleyes.


Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Dieter1944 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> schöner Bericht und schöne Foto´s. Schade, dass es nicht mit den Dorschen hingehauen hat. Habe ein paar Wochen vorher recht gut vor Meeschendorf und Katharinenhof gefangen aber das hast du ja schon gelesen |rolleyes#6.
> 
> ...





Hallo Schütti, wann fahrt ihr nach LL? Wir sind in der 33 KW dort, zwar mit Boot und Angeln, aber mit Frauen und darum wohl nur wenig auf dem Wasser. Wenn ihr vorher fahrt, wäre ich dankbar für GPS-Beißdaten .

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Schütti (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Hallo Dieter,

bin mit Forellenhunter in der 40. KW dort. Das ist die erste Oktoberwoche mit dem Feiertag #6. Dann speicher mal fleissig Daten damit du uns füttern kannst |rolleyes.

Obwohl das im Oktober schon alles wieder ganz anders aussehen kann.

Schütti


----------



## Dieter1944 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> bin mit Forellenhunter in der 40. KW dort. Das ist die erste Oktoberwoche mit dem Feiertag #6. Dann speicher mal fleissig Daten damit du uns füttern kannst |rolleyes.
> 
> ...




Richtig Marco, mal sehen, hängt ja auch alles vom Wetter ab#6

Gruß aus Hamburg

Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*



Schütti schrieb:


> @Forellenhunter
> 
> So men Jung , solche Butt´s möchte ich in ein paar Wochen auf Langeland sehen und natürlich auch ein paar Dorsche |rolleyes.
> 
> ...


Wirst Du, wirst Du. Langsam kann man schon mal ne Liste machen, wer was mitnimmt. 
Und, wie ist es im Süden Deutschlands gelaufen?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Schütti (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Plattfische vor Puttgarden*

Wir werden ja eh diese Woche noch mal #x, ich meine bezüglich Liste und so. Das Gespräch in Herbertingen war super, diese Woche werde ich wohl eine Antwort bekommen. Aber alles Weitere per Telefon......:g:q.

Schütti


----------

